# Owner control is what makes Lawai Beach Resort Special



## Tiger (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been reading some other threads about owners having problems with resort management so I am putting forward what makes LBR so special.  I do this to encourage other TUG members to buy weeks and join us or if possible to move their resorts in this direction.

LBR and the nearby condos were developed by a local individual who was not interested in long term control.  There is a monument to him on the front lawn.  He developed not only LBR but the two condo organizations  next door and across the street.

The three buildings were built in succession.  Only when one was mostly sold was the other started.  The intention was to completely sell out and LBR being a Hawaii Resort this was entirely possible.

When the resort was 99% sold the remaining units were sold in bulk to the homeowners association.

All board members are owners and don't represent any developers.

When RCI points became available the board published an instructive warning to owners.

The resort is managed by a volunteer management group and a hired local manager.

Non-payment of dues for 5 months leads to the start of repossession.

Repossessed units are auctioned locally and a homeowners representative will bid for individual owners.

Those units that don't sell at auction are sold by lottery at nominal cost to individual owners.

All this leads to a dispersal of units to 5000 individuals who slowly accumulate multiple weeks and develop a strong sense of ownership and control and a high rate of payment of yearly fees.

Any owner can run for board positions and his/her credentials and a statement are published to all owners.


----------



## WestSideOahu (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't had any problem with outside manager of the Pono Kai

their customer service is first rate --- and their ownership interest in the property has not been a problem


----------



## northpole (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife and I purchased 2 weeks at LBR this past year (we haven't stayed there yet, our first stay is scheduled for March 6th - 20th, 2010).  The main reason that we bought at LBR is because of the management structure.  We had never heard of a resort being run by the owners before, and we are impressed and intrigued!

We also own Worldmark, and have found the politics of owning most timeshares to be exhausting (look at Hanalei Bay or White Sands, PAHIO, Diamond).  Most timeshares are built by developers who plan not only to make money from the building/selling, but also from the managing.  They usually find a way to remain on the board of directors long after they have sold ownership and basically "skim" off the top.  Another BIG BIG risk with most timeshares is that the original developer often SELLS their management position to another company once they are no longer making enough money, then the new management company usually finds a way to plunder existing owners - they either develop new special status' that owners must pay to get into (point systems, VIP, extra bonus time, Travelshare etc).  So owners find that the timeshare they bought into isn't worth as much unless they spend more money upgrading their status/tier/points.  Then sometimes the management gets sold AGAIN and it all starts all over again, each time maintenance fees go up and reservations become more inflexible...  Also, sometimes the new management is only concerned with charging fees and not maintaining the properties (Hanalei Bay, Makai etc.)

Lawai Beach Resort seems completely different!  It was great to hear that some owners own 8 - 10 weeks!  Nobody would buy this many weeks if it was poorly run.  The maintenance fees are the lowest we found on the island, and the reviews were much better than resorts that charge a lot more in fees.  It's nice to know that the resort won't sell out to another management company like Celebrity or Diamond or Wyndham, and it's nice to know that the owners on the board will not raise fees more than necessary, but are also interested in keeping the property well maintained...

I think this is a model that should be followed by other timeshares, if only it were easier to wrestle control away from large developers and their lawyers!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 13, 2009)

northpole, where is your home base?  we're in Saratoga pretty near there also!

At LBR we make our reservations 2 years in advance for a specific unit.

I've talked to staff about one owner who owns 8 weeks.  He trades them in each year to Hawaiian Time Share Exchange, HTSE, (which was started by volunteer owners, then was sold back to them for a nice profit to the homeowners when Hawaiian laws required a hands off exchange company) gets a bonus week for each week, then stays for 16 weeks for the cost of 8 maintenance fees plus about $100 for each of the 8 exchanges.  4 months at LBR for about $8000 yearly.

Another management issue.  When a controversial item comes up instead of a board vote they have an owner pleblesite with each week getting a vote.


----------



## lv_maui (Oct 14, 2009)

In my opinion, owner control does not make the resort any better.  In fact, when I was last in Kauai, I walked around LBR and felt that the resort was getting an old feeling.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 14, 2009)

It's definately an older resort, especially the coral building built first, and then the alii building the second one built.  And has little if anything in common with the flashier new resorts.  More like a condo you might have bought in the 90's and haven't refurbished.  But the owners like it a lot and they like the response of management.  BTW Next year Alii is going to be completely redone.  New bathrooms, floors and kitchens.  They've done one sample unit and in keeping with management's philosophy have put the video of the unit on the website and invited owner input.  50-60% of units are occupied by owners every year, what other Hawaiian resort can say that, I'm interested.

I'd also point out that it's an owners resort rather than for trading in, though of course all are welcome, since owners reserve the higher units with the better views.

We're happy with our management and management is happy with the owners.  There are no new clubs, or point systems to wring $ out of us.


----------



## Calyn79 (Oct 14, 2009)

And don't forget the nearly guaranteed ocean/sunset view! Nothing better. Everyone always frets and fights to get 'their' view at other resorts. I don't need flashy duds and certainly not all the management hassels that many are going through, just nice comfy, very adequate interiors and fixtures with three pools/hot tub areas to choose from. I've stayed at quite a few t/shares on Kauai where I never would considering purchasing. I'm very happy with the Lawai's units, buildings, location, overall maintenance, great friendly service and its owner/managers who have successfully run the resort for many years.

If I wasn't, I would never have purchased another timeshare...as why purchase, when renting is very easy, affordable and offers great flexibility that does not tie you up. But, owning more weeks at the Lawai does make sense to me even today.


----------



## akp (Oct 14, 2009)

*I've been very interested in exchanging into this resort...*

I have been eyeing LBR on RCI Points since I joined that program in March 2009.  

One of the TUG reviews says that all units have ocean views and sit "across from" Lawai Beach.  When I go to Hawaii, I don't need a super-luxurious resort.  I want something comfortable, clean and safe feeling, but I must have an ocean view.  What does "across from" the beach mean? 

Thanks -

Anita


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 15, 2009)

akp said:


> I have been eyeing LBR on RCI Points since I joined that program in March 2009.
> 
> One of the TUG reviews says that all units have ocean views and sit "across from" Lawai Beach.  When I go to Hawaii, I don't need a super-luxurious resort.  I want something comfortable, clean and safe feeling, but I must have an ocean view.  What does "across from" the beach mean?
> 
> ...


Aloha
There is a two lane low traffic road between the resort and the beach.  At high tide, the beach is very small.  It is one of the easiest good snorkeling beaches on Kauai.  Some of the Coral units do not have a direct view of the ocean due to buildings across the street.  The Coral building is at the top of the photo at http://www.wizardpub.com/Kauai/krkuhioshores.html
Jack


----------



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2009)

The street connects to a limited residential area, the national Botanical Garden, a local harbor and the spouting horn landmark.  It's not a busy road but there is always some traffic.


----------



## magmue (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm bumping up this old thread because we spent 2 weeks on Kauai recently and found ourselves intrigued by LBR. We dropped by the front desk and asked for a brief tour, which the staff arranged on the spot by calling a security staff member to show us an empty unit. I see from their quarterly newsletters that over the years they have been progressively working on the spalling that could affect the integrity of the buildings over time - given the cracked concrete on the Kauai Beach Villas lanais with "Keep Off" warnings and no sign of any plan of action, we were impressed.

I also see that both Wyndham and DRI have LWR in their resort list, suggesting that some owners have converted their deeded ownerships to points in those other systems.

Is LBR still a healthy owner managed resort?


----------



## cowboy (Feb 6, 2022)

In my opinion it is my favorite resort. We also own at Marriott Waiohai, Kauai Beach Resort, Maui Beach resort, Kona Coast resort


----------



## Calyn79 (Feb 6, 2022)

magmue said:


> Is LBR still a healthy owner managed resort?


LBR is very definitely healthy and still very well run as evidenced by the awards it receives each year from RCI and II. With its great boardHOA, it always has been a VERY sought after resort - for exchange, resale and rental....but even more so in the last few years...especially during covid years. M/fees have been kept in check, exterior and interior maintenance or improvements are always ongoing with any serious issues attended to immediately. Also LBR is about the only Hawaiian resort that heats two of its three pools Nov to March for its owners and guests' comfort. We also love LBR's wonderful and caring staff.  And YES, so many owners own multiple weeks, not just 2-3, but 6-12 weeks+! - that says it all. It has likely the most enviable land location on the south shore with views from just about every unit, 2nd to none....along with its new rooftop firepits, not to mention its immaculate grounds as well as the ocean and snorkeling just across the street. Just Heaven on earth for a wonderful relaxed stay in paradise....IMHO.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 6, 2022)

I always look at the LBR Units for Sale on TUG. I love its location. But then Patti always reminds me no more Maintenance Fees.


----------



## magmue (Feb 8, 2022)

So good to hear. Does anyone know how many units have been converted to Wyndham points or Diamond vs consistently owner occupied?


----------



## Calyn79 (Feb 14, 2022)

magmue said:


> So good to hear. Does anyone know how many units have been converted to Wyndham points or Diamond vs consistently owner occupied?


As an active owner - I'd say not too very many, if any to make a real difference. Most LBR owners aren't interested in anything the 'big boys' have to offer up padded with their heavy m/fees that go along....not to mention the initial hand over of mega dollars for the ownership privilege. Once you are a LBR owner, you are far too smart for doing any of that.


----------

